

Interactive Game of Thrones Map with Spoilers Control - Fargren
http://quartermaester.info/

======
philsnow
There is some huge site somewhere that acts as a wikipedia for wheel of time
that could really use spoiler control (like one setting per book it assumes
you've finished), but I don't remember the site.

------
aeontech
Very neat! I love the beautiful map tiles.

